# 811 vs. 211



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

This may have been posted in another thread, but I couldn't find anything. My question has to do with the new & upcoming 211's OTA tuner vs the current 811. As we all know & have discussed, the 811's OTA tuner really is not the greatest (actually I think it's pretty poor, particularly when handling analog). Has anyone heard anything about the 211/411 as to it's OTA tuner. Is it supposed to be more stable, etc?

Ken


----------



## dsanbo (Nov 25, 2005)

khearrean said:


> This may have been posted in another thread, but I couldn't find anything. My question has to do with the new & upcoming 211's OTA tuner vs the current 811. As we all know & have discussed, the 811's OTA tuner really is not the greatest (actually I think it's pretty poor, particularly when handling analog). Has anyone heard anything about the 211/411 as to it's OTA tuner. Is it supposed to be more stable, etc?
> 
> Ken


khearrean......
Just got my 411/211 yesterday (1/16) and haven't hooked it up to an OTA antenna yet.....Had to work out an audio "bug" ....turned out to be a bad optical cable fitting (my fault....!). Will be trying OTA this week and will let you know how things go....
BTW...I used to live in Vidor back in the late '70s...worked for KIOC (K106), when it played Drake-Chenault Contempo300 format.....(yep...that long ago....!)


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 1, 2003)

As I understand it, there is no NTSC (analog) OTA tuner in the ViP211/411, just an ATSC (digital) OTA tuner.


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

Foxbat said:


> As I understand it, there is no NTSC (analog) OTA tuner in the ViP211/411, just an ATSC (digital) OTA tuner.


Hmmmm.....That would be a definate problem with me then. Many times one of our local HD broadcasts will go down and then I'm forced to switch over to it's analog station until it comes back on. Problems such as so much pixelation, video freezing, etc. probably from multipathing that the digital station is unwatchable at that current time. Would I not be able to view the analog station at all until the HD is brought back on line? Maybe I'm missing something...

Ken


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 1, 2003)

Well, most HD Monitors (HD-Ready Sets) are still TV sets in the analog-sense of the word. You can always use the NTSC tuner in your set as a fall-back. I do that now with our ABC affiliate with their LP operation. The 811's analog tuner is crap compared to the tuner that's in my Toshiba. I'm not too worried, though, since I didn't buy the 811 for pulling in NTSC stations and they will disappear at some point.


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

Foxbat said:


> Well, most HD Monitors (HD-Ready Sets) are still TV sets in the analog-sense of the word. You can always use the NTSC tuner in your set as a fall-back. I do that now with our ABC affiliate with their LP operation. The 811's analog tuner is crap compared to the tuner that's in my Toshiba. I'm not too worried, though, since I didn't buy the 811 for pulling in NTSC stations and they will disappear at some point.


This makes sense, but really changes my decision about going with the new generation of upcoming receivers. I can't believe I'm the only one out there who has problems with my local HD broadcasts from time to time. And although it does make sense to use my TV's tuner for the analog (when necessary), this will also require another input to be utilized & changed back & forth. It also deliniates the seamless channel integration Dish has always advertised about all their receivers.
I've always said the 811's tuner is crap for OTA analog, but I don't understand why they (Dish) can't improve it in the new generation of HD receivers which would allow it to receive both analog and digital. After all, it is another 3-4 years before all broadcast affiliates will have to legally broadcast all digital & I fully expect to continue to have HD reception problems during that entire time. 

Ken


----------



## ucrazy51 (Jul 16, 2005)

I've had the same problem with my 811, it's a pretty weak OTA receiver. I live in the Midcounty area and can pick up 6 and 4 really good. I've learned to make a pretty quick switch from DTV to Analog and use the tv antenna input.
What type of OTA do you use. 
Thanx


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

ucrazy51 said:


> I've had the same problem with my 811, it's a pretty weak OTA receiver. I live in the Midcounty area and can pick up 6 and 4 really good. I've learned to make a pretty quick switch from DTV to Analog and use the tv antenna input.
> What type of OTA do you use.
> Thanx


The amplified Winegard that was being installed when Voom was still Voom. Works fairly well from Pt. Neches, with the exceptions I mentioned.

Ken


----------

